# Why Kohler is a great product



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

..for kitchen and bath faucets. Super heavy duty brass, no plastic crap. Prices have become extremely competitive with the other brands while the other brands quality is going down. 
The new Kohler kitchen and bath faucets are super easy to work on, a single cartridge to replace.:thumbup:

Now, when it comes to shower valves I agree they are not the best. I also still use the Delta R10000 valve for all my change outs for shower valves, I still like them and won't switch from something I like using and I feel they still have the quality factor.
But when Delta started making those cheapie plastic pieces of sh*t kitchen faucets for the same price I can buy the Kohler Forte kitchen faucet that was it, they can kma on that one.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Order an air jetted tub from them and see how long they tell you the lead time is.....its like 6 weeks. I called kohler because I thought the girl at the supply house was mistaken......kohler confirmed what she said. Oh and customers cant pronouce the name...they call it kroller.....i dunno were they get the R at but they do.:laughing: maybe its just here in the country:laughing:. people also call PVC "PCP"pipe here alot:laughing:. Kohler does take care of their employees tho...i hear they are a good company to work for. They practically own the entire town. i heard one guy died that worked for kohler and the company paid his house off and gives the lady money every month even though they didn't hafta. That says alot about them in that respect. They make great drain assemblies for K-sinks and lavatories. They also make a great floor sink.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I do everything I can to not put my hands on a kohler product, whether it is is new old and definitely not bold. 


The attitude when a customer has a Kohler product in their home?


"Call us when you have the parts in hand for us to work on it. You will still be charged even when the OEM replacement parts straight from Kohler still doesn't fix the problem." 


"Sank you." :laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I do everything I can to not put my hands on a kohler product, whether it is is new old and definitely not bold.
> 
> 
> The attitude when a customer has a Kohler product in their home?
> ...


But... but.. but.. they're not made of plastic! :laughing:
One cartridge to fit the fuacets I'm installing, I'll have them this week and IF, a big IF there is a problem I'll take care of it. 

So what faucet do you install duck for let's say the hundred dollar range? Sure hope it's not the plastic Delta's, plastic moens?, Plastic Price Pfister?:laughing:

You know duck I don't think I've ever heard you say anything good about any product. You're always so negative,puting down everything. For once please tell us what's good in your mind then? lol


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> But... but.. but.. they're not made of plastic! :laughing:
> One cartridge to fit the fuacets I'm installing, I'll have them this week and IF, a big IF there is a problem I'll take care of it.
> 
> So what faucet do you install duck for let's say the hundred dollar range? Sure hope it's not the plastic Delta's, plastic moens?, Plastic Price Pfister?:laughing:
> ...


 You saw my delta collection....I'ma one man shop. I'll have the old style delta's that have the all copper for along along time!!!! I agree delta is making a mistake with changing that. I'm glad I have a pile of the older ones. I think delta makes the best metal popup you can buy for lavatories. I have some american standard metal popups that are very good quaility also. price pfister is total crap now.,pretty much always have been except for the verve and I only like it cause you could repair it easy.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The only faucets I supply are the Delta R10000 monitor series valves. 

My customers supply me with everything else...I've never had much luck on supplying faucets that the first thing a customer does is call me the second it leaks from the spout.

When they own it, and they paid for it outright, it's their baby not mine. 

It's going to cost them for me to come out as well. 


Roast "charging for windshield, internet and air time" Duck :yes:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> The only faucets I supply are the Delta R10000 monitor series valves.
> 
> My customers supply me with everything else...I've never had much luck on supplying faucets that the first thing a customer does is call me the second it leaks from the spout.
> 
> ...


As I stated earlier I also only use the Delta R10000 tub shower valves and will continue using them until they change them which I'm sure they will soon.
So you don't supply kitchen or lav faucets? You only install HO faucets? Just my opinion duck but I think you're missing out on some huge potential profits doing that aren't you? 
I feel 100% confident selling and installing the new Kohler series kitchen and lav faucets. They have solid brass waterways and are extremely heavy and very easy to work on if that ever happens.

It must drive you nuts having to install all the plastic garbage HD and Blowes is selling your customers!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Is this care about Roast Duck day?*

I do quite well with installing anything that's handed to me. People the majority of the time already have the faucet bought and paid for before I even get the call.

I'm not going to say no, but I will give my professional opinion about what products are notorious for aggravation down the road and which ones are simplistic to work on as time warrants.



I can tell ya missed me son. :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ironranger said:


> As I stated earlier I also only use the Delta R10000 tub shower valves and will continue using them until they change them which I'm sure they will soon.
> So you don't supply kitchen or lav faucets? You only install HO faucets? Just my opinion duck but I think you're missing out on some huge potential profits doing that aren't you?
> I feel 100% confident selling and installing the new Kohler series kitchen and lav faucets. They have solid brass waterways and are extremely heavy and very easy to work on if that ever happens.
> 
> It must drive you nuts having to install all the plastic garbage HD and Blowes is selling your customers!


When a job speced Waterworks, Danze, or Kallista valves I always hoped that the architect or designer was supplying the fixtures so that we did not have to warranty crap product. The profit lost from the mark-up was worked into the labor price instead.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I do quite well with installing anything that's handed to me. People the majority of the time already have the faucet bought and paid for before I even get the call.
> 
> I'm not going to say no, but I will give my professional opinion about what products are notorious for aggravation down the road and which ones are simplistic to work on as time warrants.
> 
> ...





No it's not about you, I don't think anyone said that?

You did give your opinion on this thread about how much you hate Kohler products. You said you don't install your own faucets, only customer provided faucets which is your thing.
You said you do give your opinions on what's good to your customers. Do you make them return the faucet they bought to get the one you said is better? :blink:
So if you did install your own faucets then which ones would you stock and sell? It's really not a hard question duck and no, you're the last person I've missed on this board to tell you the truth. It's nice to be able to discuss products etc. without constant negativity. Is that what you wanted to hear?:laughing:

Edit: Just went to the Kohler website, found the parts list. Very cool interactive blow up with parts numbers for everything. Ordered a cartridge and some orings for the Forte just in case I ever need them. It really wasn't that hard! LOL


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you think Kohler will go plastic to meet the no lead mandate?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Do you think Kohler will go plastic to meet the no lead mandate?


I hope not and I doubt it. They can meet the low lead and still use the brass. Delta IMO pulled a big boner making those new plastic faucets. I bought one and returned it. In fact, I won't even install one for a customer if they buy it, no way.:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

The new ceramic discs are nice. In the description it says they will crush any build up that could cause it to leak. 

Besides the other higher end faucets like Grohe and Chicago I sure would like to hear what other "quality" faucets are out there besides Kohler for the hundred dollar starting price range. Forget about the usual Moens, Delta's, Price Pfisters becuase I don't want a faucet that is lighter than the friken box! Anyone?

I'm certainly not saying that Kohler is the sh*t, I'm only saying I think they're better than a lot of the cheap plastic garbage out there.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

WOLVERINE BRASS anyone?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> WOLVERINE BRASS anyone?


Sure, good faucet, not sold retail, good pick. I have the big orange book in front of me right now. The single handle kitchen faucet cartridges look almost exactly like the Kholer ones.
Do you use them? If so what's your experience with them?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm trying to decide on a line to carry and they seem to be a fine faucet. (good price, heavy brass, neutral style) and best of all, you wont see the name in the box stores.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> I'm trying to decide on a line to carry and they seem to be a fine faucet. (good price, heavy brass, neutral style) and best of all, you wont see the name in the box stores.


The part I like is you won't see them in any stores. I may try a couple to see how they are. Regarding the cartridge. I just did some checking, here is the Kohler cartridge for the Forte:










Here is the Wolverine cartridge: 










Look closely, almost the same, a couple of tiny differences. Also the description are almost identical. Both have an integrated hot limit adjustment stop. Both incorporate polished ceramic discs which crush debris. Both have easy one way installation.
This is really strange. Anyway, seems very equal to me. Learned something new again today!:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

My main supply house is a Kohler dealer. I have to admit that there are somethings about Kohler, especially toilets that drive me nuts, but in this part of the country Kohler does a pretty good job of getting us what we need, when we need it. Yes, there are some Kohler products that are not what I would like to see out there, but the same can be said for every manufacturer. You have to admit that when it comes to variety, no one has as much as Kohler does. Now let's all get on my Moen faucets suck wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Now let's all get on my Moen faucets suck wagon :thumbsup:


Moen is a far superior product to Danze, Waterworks, some Kallista, and most Phylrich products, and don't get me started on California Brass.

I have replaced all the tub/shower valves in my house with Dornbracht and Hansgrohe valves.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

replacing Moen cartridges has paid for my bass boat :thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> replacing Moen cartridges has paid for my bass boat :thumbsup:


All cartridges give out in some way over time imo. Why so many moen cartridges? The ones we replace especially the brass ones are covered with crap, green crap, crap from the WATER, calcium minerals! It all depends on your water. Try removing one of the brass ones around here with our hard water at 27!
They just don't want to come out, they be tough little buggers.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

One thing I espicially like from Kohler is their basket strainers. The duostrainer is the only one I install. Solid and heavy.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

para1 said:


> WOLVERINE BRASS anyone?


 
boo hiss

HISS


When I see one it's coming out and I'm very convincing of why. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> One thing I espicially like from Kohler is their basket strainers. The duostrainer is the only one I install. Solid and heavy.


 

Absolutely. You've got to be speaking of the one with the 3 screws that make the installation a cinch. They are $66 in my neck of the woods but they are top notch.


Keeney makes a good strainer as well that have threads on the shank that you could thread an 1.5" FIP onto.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> boo hiss
> 
> HISS
> 
> ...


 I like their tank to bowl bolts and big orange flappers. I get my cone washers from them and friction rings....few other things. No faucets tho.I sent those guys a quote request and three days later everything I asked for a quote on was at my front door. I just wanted a quote


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> boo hiss
> 
> HISS
> 
> ...



:laughing: Ok now I'm laughing, so no Kohler, no WB, no plastic (that covers most of the delta's, moen, Price Pfister etc) What the heck do you like? Anything? Bah Hum Bug!!!!!!!!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I like their tank to bowl bolts and big orange flappers. I get my cone washers from them and friction rings....few other things. No faucets tho.I sent those guys a quote request and three days later everything I asked for a quote on was at my front door. I just wanted a quote


I haven't tried their faucets yet. Did you get a chance to try one or did you send them all back?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Absolutely. You've got to be speaking of the one with the 3 screws that make the installation a cinch. They are $66 in my neck of the woods but they are top notch.
> 
> 
> Keeney makes a good strainer as well that have threads on the shank that you could thread an 1.5" FIP onto.


I am speaking of that one. Never heard of Keeney, I'll check them out.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gotta say ... I was a HUGE fan of the delta # 470 series for kitchen sinks ,,,,

Till this " Diamond Seal Tech" thing happened !! WTF ??? I've put a few in and now I think should look at something else to be my go-to faucet .

Just don't trust those lines and the thing feels really cheap .

Moen kitchen faucets just break down and leak too fast .

Maybe I gotta eat some crow and re examine the kohler  . I know they are good and heavy ,,,, HAVE ALWAYS HAD TROUBLE WITH THE PRESSURE BEING TOO LOW ON THEM !!

So confused ,,,,


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The water eats Moen cartridges around these parts.


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

In my short career I have never had a single issue with a kohler product. And around here, its very easy to get parts for them.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> The water eats Moen cartridges around these parts.


We have pretty good luck with em here. I do better with Moen that delta. I actually have pretty good luck with Kohler here.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

We have installed thousands of Kohler products and have had some issues mostly with the K-15170 and the K-15162 kitchen sink faucets which are no longer produced and a few K-304's and K-306's , but service parts are and one phone has parts within a few days. Kohler's customer service has been very good.


----------

